# Tukums Soviet Base - Latvia



## lilli (May 1, 2012)

Ok ... so this was not one of the many things that I had managed to find in Latvia but one of those where at a glance you recognise the style of the buildings and then you see what appears to be a hall (all good soviet bases have a hall) and you yell "STOP" ... So we stopped (quite quickly) and after entering the exit of a garage found our way in 

Cant find too much information on it, it was started as an airbase for the luftwaffe and then was part of the Soviet Navt flight fleet, the airbase is currently in use, the barracks in some places have new roofs and gutters.


----------



## Priority 7 (May 1, 2012)

Very nice indeed Lilli


----------



## urbanisle (May 1, 2012)

Very nice, like the location.


----------



## UrbanX (May 2, 2012)

Blimey, looks huge! Fantastic find, and some great photos as always!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 2, 2012)

WOW! I like the look of this place!

Great photos and thanks for posting them!


----------



## fleydog (May 2, 2012)

interesting style, thank you.


----------



## chris (May 2, 2012)

Lovely to see this - thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (May 2, 2012)

that looks a big old place! Looks like you had fun!


----------



## heeftmeer (May 2, 2012)

Great report. I like those non common places


----------



## Munchh (May 2, 2012)

Now that is an interesting site and very nicely captured. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## KingRat (May 2, 2012)

"Few Soviet military objects are associated with more legends than this one. During Soviet times, this was a reserve airfield, as well as a storage site 
(just 50 kilometres from the republic’s capital city) for nuclear weapons. These were hidden in two cement hangars that were covered with soil and 
vegetation. Public information suggests that an RX-24 nuclear bomb weighing 430kg and a RX-26 nuclear bomb weighing 1,030kg were stored here, as were air-to-land missiles equipped with nuclear explosives. If there had been an accident here, what would have happened to Rīga, to Latvia, to the Baltic States and to Northern Europe? The airfield is a closed territory today".


----------



## lilli (May 2, 2012)

oi ... thats mean!


----------



## Sectionate (May 3, 2012)

I like this a lot


----------

